# pipe organ music



## greasemonkey

looking for some holloween music for my yard haunt.

everything I find is either to fast or has moans and groan,screems and such.

I want the type of music you hear when they coming up to the old house ,it's kinda slow and just rolls on with no extra effects.

any help ??

thanks!


----------



## ironmaiden

I love pipe organ music all year round myself, been to many recitals over the years. A classic of the pipe organ is "Toccata and Fugue in D Minor" by Johann Sebastian Bach. It is _the _ song always heard playing in the backround in those old, spooky movies with a haunted house.

ironmaiden


----------



## greasemonkey

that's way to fast,Iam looking for something you might hear at a funnerel home....maybe


----------



## CatMean

This page is full of organ music. You'll need to spend time listening though. All I did was do a google search for pipe organ music.

http://www.orgel.com/cube/music-e.html


----------



## Darth Kundalini

The Ultimate Organ Halloween Music


----------



## Mollins

Darth Kundalini said:


> The Ultimate Organ Halloween Music


wow!

thanks! this track rules, and will be getting used!


----------



## greasemonkey

This is what I was looking for
http://www.ilovewavs.com/Holidays/Hallween/Haunted House Music 01.mid

but how can I burn this to a CD and make it repaet and loop ???


----------



## Darth Kundalini

You won't be able to do that with a Midi.
However, you can do it with the Original!

Enjoy!


----------



## Darth Kundalini

Mollins said:


> wow!
> 
> thanks! this track rules, and will be getting used!


My pleasure, Mollins. 
It is called the Tocatta and Fugue in D Minor by Johan Sebastian Bach
and it is the most famous Halloween theme ever known or used.


----------



## FontGeek

If you want a great collection of really well played and recorded organ music, check out Michael Murray's album, it is on CD, and was recorded at the Los Angeles First Congregational Church, It has all the classic Bach pieces, including Toccata and Fugue in D minor. It is a super clean recording, with all the resonance of a large cathedral. Spectacular!


----------



## ironmaiden

ironmaiden said:


> A classic of the pipe organ is "Toccata and Fugue in D Minor" by Johann Sebastian Bach. It is _the _ song always heard playing in the backround in those old, spooky movies with a haunted house.
> 
> ironmaiden



I suggested this one initially.


----------



## Halloweiner

http://www.doombuggies.com has a flash recording of the actual Disney Haunted Mansion Ballroom organ on thier website.

Here:

http://www.doombuggies.com/history5.htm

and here:

http://www.doombuggies.com/secrets_ballroom2.htm


----------



## DeathMask

Well, I still think any of the Undertaker's music from the WWF/WWE would work. I mean, each time his music is played, you feel like you're in an actual funeral home.


----------



## Mike Land

*Try Franz Liszt*

Franz Liszt's Prelude and Fugue on a theme B.A.C.H (B-flat, A,C,B-Minor).
I like it better than the Bach Fugue in D minor. Its real dark and sneaks up on you.


----------



## geoffm

Darth Kundalini said:


> The Ultimate Organ Halloween Music


any chance we could resurrect this Darth?


----------



## jrzmac

http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/pipe organ and ghost.mp3


----------



## geoffm

Darth Kundalini said:


> The Ultimate Organ Halloween Music





jrzmac said:


> http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/pipe organ and ghost.mp3


awesome thanks!


----------



## TommyHawk

You can also take any of those you like, open them with Audacity and drop the speed a bit.


----------



## Halloweiner

Here's download for Undertaker's Graveyard Theme:

*Undertaker's Graveyard Theme*


----------



## Dinosaur1972

If you like Bach's Toccata and Fugue, you might also like his Passacaglia and Fugue in c Minor and maybe Prelude and Fugue in e Minor ("Night Watch" or "Cathedral").


----------



## harrison36

at my haunt this year we made an organ and i will be the phantom ( the lon chaney version). we are playing the overture from phantom of the opera


----------



## Mr.Fenwright

There's also Bach's "Toccata , Adagio & Fugue " In C major. The Adagio movement sounds like it would be used for a funeral. It can be found on "Bach Great Organ favorites" by E. Power Biggs.


----------



## DeathDealer

Trois Couleurs: Bleu: Bande Originale Du Film [SOUNDTRACK] 
Track 13, Van Den Budenmayer - Funeral Music

Amazon.com: Bleu: Bande Originale Du Film: Zbigniew Preisner: Music


----------



## BILLY BOGART

Trust me you don't want anything in a major key. I went through Bach's entire solo organ catalog last Halloween. I picked out pieces I thought were suitable. Since I did not have a pipe organ sample I used various electric organ sample, mellotron(Great Pumpkin), electric guitars, electric harpsichord, etc. It sounded pretty good and atmospheric. 

Henry Mancini once scored a horror show and he used a zither very effectively. It's the minor key and of course the melody that matter most.


----------



## paulieshome

*Undertakers Theme*



Halloweiner said:


> Here's download for Undertaker's Graveyard Theme:
> 
> *Undertaker's Graveyard Theme*


I have been looking for that theme for years. 1000 Thaks for the link


----------



## Halloweiner

I'm glad I could help.


----------



## stev1955

Thanks from here too.


----------



## jester

Darth Kundalini said:


> The Ultimate Organ Halloween Music


Another year, another Halloween aproaches. Darth, really sorry to be a pain buddy but could you make this available yet again 

Would REALLy appreciate it!


----------



## CampCrystalLake

Another year, another Halloween aproaches. Darth, really sorry to be a pain buddy but could you make this available yet again 

Would REALLy appreciate it! 



Yes Please. Thanks


----------



## Dark lord

CampCrystalLake said:


> Another year, another Halloween aproaches. Darth, really sorry to be a pain buddy but could you make this available yet again
> 
> Would REALLy appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Please. Thanks


Unfortunately Darth hasn't logged on since 9-21-06, I 'd say he's MIA..............


----------



## Rich B

That's just the Toccota & Fugue in D-minor, I would bet Dark Lord or Halloweiner has that song posted somewhere!


----------



## Dark lord

Rich B said:


> That's just the Toccota & Fugue in D-minor, I would bet Dark Lord or Halloweiner has that song posted somewhere!


Just pm'ed them my full on list with lots of organ !! Now who WOULDN'T have good'ol Bach's Toccata & Fugue D minor.....???! LoL Probably one of the best & well known pieces played at haunts everywhere !


----------



## shad0w

Can I get a copy of this music or links to said music?  ThnX!!!


----------



## Xane

Some other slightly more ridiculous but still slightly creepy suggestions.

The track for Luigi's Mansion from Super Smash Bros Brawl. It's not strictly pipe organ though, it's arranged. Track 73

http://zeldapower.com/index.php/downloads/music_&_soundtracks/super_smash_bros._brawl_soundtrack.php


Requiem of the Gods and The Final Toccata from Castlevania: Symphony of the Night. Tracks 15 and 31. If you feel like listening to the entire soundtrack, you may find other music that's useful. I don't have speakers on this computer but I think it's Door To The Abyss that I thought was pretty creepy. The downloads on this one are wonky though, you will probably have to pick the second mirror site to get them.

http://bluelaguna.net/music/csotnost/mp3s.php


----------



## SoundBites

Here's a link to a great haunted house soundtrack. I created this myself when i was running my attraction. Tons of people have asked me to give them copies. I find it's one of a kind.
This it a 15 min mp3 you can download for $6.00
You can listen to a short clip before you decide

http://www.tradebit.com/filedetail.php/97158034-the-haunt-2010-mp3-haunted-house

Good luck to you


----------



## Dinosaur1972

And don't forget Verne Langdon's "Phantom of the Organ"


----------

